# mega press!



## plumb_bum (Feb 27, 2013)

So the last few weeks we started to use mega press a lot. It's used on steel pipe with the pro press. We've been repairing steam leaks with it and piped gas lines to a few high eff. Boilers. I just wanted to know if any one else uses it?


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Nope. But I really want to!

I just bought aquatherm tools. Really would like to invest in mega press ASAP.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

What temperature are the fittings rated for?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

plumb_bum said:


> So the last few weeks we started to use mega press a lot. It's used on steel pipe with the pro press. We've been repairing steam leaks with it and piped gas lines to a few high eff. Boilers. I just wanted to know if any one else uses it?


Your using it on steam systems? Didn't know it was rated for high temps like that.


----------



## plumb_bum (Feb 27, 2013)

There are actually two types of fittings for the mega press water which has a green dot on the cup and gas which has a yellow dot on the cup. But as for the temp ratings I'm not sure bit I will find out today and its mostly been condensate returns that we use it on because most of the time the mains are fine. The returns start to sag in theese high rises and hold water and fittings start to rot out. And most of the steam sytems are as old as the building.but ill post the temp and pressure ratings soon


----------



## plumb_bum (Feb 27, 2013)

Okay I got a sheet from my boss just now 

This is for all MEGAPRESS chilled water: 200psi. -4 to 250 degrees F 
Hydronic heating: 200 psi 0 to 250 degrees F
Low pressure steam: up to 15 psi max of 248 degrees F
natural gas: 125 psi max temp -40 to 180 ambient 


There's a bunch more like fuel oil, compressed air, vaccume and oxygen


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

With the correct seals (Viton I think) in stainless or steel pipe you should be able to use on 145psig sat steam depending on the line size!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Maybe for service. Bu not on new installs. I'd rather thread and screw it then that press crap. 

Used it hate it !!!! 

Put the money in my pocket not the supply house. And it's not really that fast. After you cut and debur and clean it. I could have threaded it and be on my way to screwing it together


----------

